# Vinyl Wrap



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

I want to have my GTR wrapped, can anyone recommend a firm to do the work?

Ideally in the London areas but willing to travel for the right price and service of course...


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Valet Magic

Great service, awesome work.

Valet Magic

Forum Traders link


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Ask Steve Riches, he knows all about them! :chuckle:
Sorry, private joke...

If Kent is nearer to you than Ascot, then Creative FX in Bromley did mine and were excellent.
Nissan GT-R long termer | evo Fast Fleet


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks, spoke to Robbie at Valet Magic very helpful guy, car goes in on Sunday!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Good job, so what colour wrap are you having done? And also get the frontal and spoiler areas VentureShield as these take a hammering from the debris on the roads and protect the wrap and ultimately the paint. Am sure Robbie will tell you. I had my car done by Creative FX in Bromley, but am also in touch with Robbie @ Magic.

Show some pics once done ok....:clap:


----------

